# Crs 366 points for ee



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All , 

I have submitted my application in December 2015 . Can anyone elp me to improve my changes for ITA . Is it possible to apply for state nomination ? Anyone please guide , I am new to this forum .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted my application in December 2015 . Can anyone elp me to improve my changes for ITA .



Since the lowest score accepted up to this point far exceeds your score I am not sure what you could do. Get more education maybe? But how many points would that earn you anyway?




> Is it possible to apply for state nomination ?



Since Canada doesn't have states, no. 

If you mean provincial nomination then that would increase your score but how likely are you to get a provincial nomination with a score as low as yours?

And if you are applying to emigrate to a country shouldn't you know the most basic information about it such as the fact that Canada has provinces, not states? How much do you actually know about Canada? Shouldn't you be learning as much as possible about the country before putting forth the effort to try to emigrate here?


----------

